# What about 'fake' aka 'legal' weed?



## eastcoastchick (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the right spot for this question, and I know this place is about the real stuff, but here is my question anyway:

Has anybody tried that legal weed that they sell in High Times mag?

I just moved to the east coast, and unfortunately, severed all ties with my contacts being so far away.  I have made a few friends here, but I'm not really out to find people since I don't want to end up in jail over something so stupid as trying to purchase weed.      Plus, hubby works for gov and I would get him in trouble by association, possibly lose his job, possibly lose mine, etc....  I've got the whole 'soccer mom' cover going, don't want to blow it.

So the problem is the people I do know can't always find it, which leaves me out for weeks at a time, especially during the dry months, like we had last summer.  I was so tempted to order some of that legal weed they advertise in the high times, but wasn't sure if it actually did anything.  

I have chronic migraines, and being without isn't really all that fun, so I'm up for trying new things.  Even if it does turn out crap.

Any stories, advice, opinions on this subject would be awesome.  Thanks.

-D


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 4, 2007)

If it's legal, it's NOT marijuana. 
That stuff has ZERO THC content and will not get you high
If it could get you high, they would not be able to sell it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*It's garbage that doesn't get you high. Save your money purchase some seeds and grow on.  *


----------



## the_riz (Mar 4, 2007)

We had some stuff called "Spice gold" a while back, when we were so dry and busting for a smoke. very cheap by the 2 gram and suprisingly gave you a kinda heady up and go buzz for about 15 minutes..

yup so people are right, legal weed might not have THC but it certainly has something else that gives you a much milder different kinda high.

Although i wouldnt recomend it to anyone if were ever real dry for a long time well prolly get a couple of grams just to remind us of how it feels when you smoke da herb! lol

not really worth it at all though


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 4, 2007)

I suggest calling a contact and getting something mailed if you can...


to a safe addy of course even an annonymous po box


----------



## night501 (Mar 5, 2007)

i purchased some when i was in college. just got a headache and a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I suggest calling a contact and getting something mailed if you can...
> 
> 
> to a safe addy of course even an annonymous po box


 
Shipping small amounts using the post office is actually very safe. I sell hundreds of items on ebay and receive hundreds of items from ebay and I have never had a package opened before it was delivered. I mean if they sat there and suspected each package of being something illegal, they wouldn't ever get anything shipped. And they don't have dogs just chillin at the post office sniffing packages. I think it would be pretty safe.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 5, 2007)

Good point.  I never thought about that.  I mean, what exactly is that stuff made of anyway?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 11, 2007)

who knows,but it`s garbage man.


----------



## albasketball3424 (Mar 11, 2007)

I just recently  bouhgt "legal" weed and it was a huge waste of my money. It has the worse smell to it and taste horrible. The best way to smoke it is mix it wth the real stuff so it takes the horrible taste away but don't even waste your money on it.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> We had some stuff called "Spice gold" a while back, when we were so dry and busting for a smoke. very cheap by the 2 gram and suprisingly gave you a kinda heady up and go buzz for about 15 minutes..
> 
> yup so people are right, legal weed might not have THC but it certainly has something else that gives you a much milder different kinda high.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah that stuff tastes well funny... but boy, it actually got me high for a little while. For those who are saying: "PFFTT!! legal weed??!! i spit on it!" then maybe you should give it a try when you havent got any stuff, it makes a good substitute when you cant get any.

BUT, if you are super desperate for some and none is around try www.budmail.com. they ship stuff all over the world. the only place they DONT ship to is the USA... bummer huh?


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> Good point. I never thought about that. I mean, what exactly is that stuff made of anyway?


 
Here is what is in the legal high spice..

*Baybean, Blue Lotus, Lion's Tail, Lousewort, Indian Warrior, Dwarf Scullcap, Maconha Brava, Pink Lotus, Marshmallow, Red Clover, Rose, Siberian Motherwort, Vanilla and Honey*

Oh yeah, apparently you cant order Spice to the USA either, due to "sales restrictions". i wonder what that means...


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey eastcoastchick, I too am a stoner mascarading under the soccer mom image (my husband is a DA!!!). And I lost my contacts a few months back and tried that legal stuff. Suffice it to say that it sucked. Don't waste your money. 
A few months ago I purchased some seeds from a Dutch seed bank. They showed up in the mail and were billed to my credit card *very discretely*. I am now in week 3 of flower and am looking forward to some good bud after a long dry spell. I recommend that you order some seeds asap, and while you're waiting for them to arrive read up on mj growing. You should be good to go in a few months.


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm part of another online message board.. they're always asking about this stuff, and I have tried a bunch of different kinds.. there are some that look like nug (until they cruble to the touch, and you can see they're just compacted...stuff)
But, if you want to take a look at what I ordered
I was just doing some cleaning, and came across the 1/2 lb. of "Wizard Smoke" I ordered ~1 year ago. It looks exactly the same as when I received it (dry, crunchy, stemy, and leafy), although I wouldn't smoke it now since the bag has been ripped many times and probably has mouse **** in it...
But anyway, 1st pic is of the whole thing, 2nd and 3rd pics are close ups of what they actually send you.
http://dl.luemages.net/u/10011/Picture_013.jpg
http://dl.luemages.net/u/10011/Picture_014.jpg
http://dl.luemages.net/u/10011/Picture_015.jpg

Oh, and I got it from the company "International Oddities"  I think they advertise in High Times IIRC, and if you contact them to ask what is in it... well you're not going to get any answers.

So, in conclusion... I'd advise what everyone else is saying, and save your money for the real stuff.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 16, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Hey eastcoastchick, I too am a stoner mascarading under the soccer mom image (my husband is a DA!!!). And I lost my contacts a few months back and tried that legal stuff. Suffice it to say that it sucked. Don't waste your money.
> A few months ago I purchased some seeds from a Dutch seed bank. They showed up in the mail and were billed to my credit card *very discretely*. I am now in week 3 of flower and am looking forward to some good bud after a long dry spell. I recommend that you order some seeds asap, and while you're waiting for them to arrive read up on mj growing. You should be good to go in a few months.


 
Yeah, I getcha, except for the fact that it would not fly with the hubby.  I guess they frown upon that when you have a clearance.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 16, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> Yeah, I getcha, except for the fact that it would not fly with the hubby. I guess they frown upon that when you have a clearance.


 
Does your hubby smoke? Mine is a DA, as in Distict Atty, but he smokes too. It took me 10+ years, but just this past year I convinced him that growing was a safer alternative than buying. After numerous discussions and internet research about getting disbarred etc, he finally gave in (I can give you some tips on how to convince him if you need it  ).

Also, we have a closet in our house that is now my "grow room". It has a lock so kids, cleaning lady, nosy relatives etc wont be able to get in. Also, you don't need a huge green house to grow a plant or two for personal consumption...just a little bit of space. Mine is enclosed within a bench-like trunk inside my closet so its very discreet even if someone does open the door.

Anyway, if your husband doesnt smoke, you're kind of screwed. But if he does there may be alternatives if you apply yourself...


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm kinda screwed!  lol  

No, he doesn't smoke.  He doesn't mind me smoking, and honestly, I would do it anyway even if he does mind, but we live together and if I got caught growing, he would get caught.  Being a DA is different than having a top secret clearance.  I'm sure your hubby doesn't have to take a polygraph once every 5 years to 'confess his sins' and reinstate.  It's one thing to pass a piss test, but you can't fake a polygraph.  And he doesn't want to risk it.  I don't want my habits to end up costing his job.  And if they got wind that he was around any illegal activity (yes, having weed is illegal), even if it was MY illegal activity, he would be fired and lose his clearance.  Tough, unfortunately.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 16, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm kinda screwed! lol
> 
> No, he doesn't smoke. He doesn't mind me smoking, and honestly, I would do it anyway even if he does mind, but we live together and if I got caught growing, he would get caught. Being a DA is different than having a top secret clearance. I'm sure your hubby doesn't have to take a polygraph once every 5 years to 'confess his sins' and reinstate. It's one thing to pass a piss test, but you can't fake a polygraph. And he doesn't want to risk it. I don't want my habits to end up costing his job. And if they got wind that he was around any illegal activity (yes, having weed is illegal), even if it was MY illegal activity, he would be fired and lose his clearance. Tough, unfortunately.


 
Polygraphs  !!! Wow, that sucks! I didn't realize that top secret clearance required _that_. Maybe you should focus your efforts on convincing him to change careers  . 

And DAs dont even have to undergo drug testing...at least not in our state. 

You are somewhat screwed. I guess your only hope is to get cancer and apply for medical mj (only kidding). Or move to Amsterdam....couldn't he get a 'field assignment' there?? That would help you out!

You're going to have to keep your feelers out there for a new connection. Be careful tho..You are much more likely to get busted buying than growing a plant or two for personal consumption.

You could also try whipits (nitrous oxide). A friend of mine does those all the time since they';re legal and she suffers from miserable migraines. She buys them from this whip cream dispenser place on line and they deliver them to her door. According to her tho, the buzz (and pain relief) only lasts for a minute or less. Its the same stuff they give you at the dentist...or so I've heard (never got hooked up from my dentist).


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 16, 2007)

Salvia is a good legal alternative too... but it does send you to another world and it ain't really a high.  Hell most people don't even enjoy it.  But only lasts 10-30 minutes, good way to find yourself within the universe that is yourself.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 18, 2007)

_You could also try whipits (nitrous oxide)._ 

That is a very *very *dangerous habit.  If I was to breathe in chemicals to get high, I would also kill off numerous brain cells, due to the lack of oxygen and cause more damage long term than just taking my prescription meds.  No thanks.

besides, I always made fun of people who did that.  It seems, oh I dunno, so childish.  I mean, do you know what that stuff actually does to your brain?

Just google:

http://www.justsayn2o.com/nitrous.dangers.html

With the migraines, you are already suffering neurological damage, that would in fact, cause much more problems then releaving them.

I dunno about you guys, but I'm kinda one of those 'all natural' people.  I'm not a vegan or anything, but I'm wary about what I put in my body.  One more chemical sounds like a really horrible thing to do, IMO.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 18, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> _You could also try whipits (nitrous oxide)._
> 
> That is a very *very *dangerous habit. If I was to breathe in chemicals to get high, I would also kill off numerous brain cells, due to the lack of oxygen and cause more damage long term than just taking my prescription meds. No thanks.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I hear ya. I'm a natural gal myself. Isnt it ironic that a safe drug like mj is illegal, yet so many unsafe drugs are legal? I've done all sorts of research btw and mj is very safe pharmacologically... a lot safer than cigarettes or alcohol.

Also, I've never even heard of 'Salvia'. I'll have to google that one.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Mar 18, 2007)

if ypur near washington DC.....I know a few places in which old hippies hang out........and on july fourth there is the smoke-in.......you can find plenty of smokers.....matter  of fact you can pass a joint around right in front of the lawman...on this day they wont bust ya unless you are causing trouble...I am thinking about going up there this 4th of july.....virginia side of DC is my old stomping grounds...grew up there...smoked my first joint there back in 1974.......if thats the area your in...let me know...I can tell you a few places where people who like to mellow out hang out on weekends....these are not bars or clubs either....they are parks where everyone brings their dogs and play football or other games and just have fun....good clean fun and walk the many trails to smoke a little....


----------



## pussum (Mar 19, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> You could also try whipits (nitrous oxide). A friend of mine does those all the time since they';re legal and she suffers from miserable migraines. She buys them from this whip cream dispenser place on line and they deliver them to her door. According to her tho, the buzz (and pain relief) only lasts for a minute or less. Its the same stuff they give you at the dentist...or so I've heard (never got hooked up from my dentist).



This is probably the mist idiotic suggestion I have ever heard. No offense to you, but how much more messed up does your friend want to get? The stuff this does to your brain is so bad. This was a poor suggestion to make. People can die from this stuff. In fact people do die from this stuff everyday. Im am not preaching, but maybe you should tell your friend to take an alternate root. Pot maybe? Or maybe see a specialist if her migranes are so bad. Hell if she is going to do whippits why not tell her to stick her mouth over an exhaust pipe for a few minutes? It'll do the same damn thing.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 19, 2007)

i agree, taking that crap messes up your head man, tell "your friend" to buy some migraleive or some ibuprofen 400mg, that`ll do the trick if taken as soon as he/she feels the on-set of a migrane.:huh: that`s what your friend will look if they keep using that brain cell blaster!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 19, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> This is probably the mist idiotic suggestion I have ever heard. No offense to you, but how much more messed up does your friend want to get? The stuff this does to your brain is so bad. This was a poor suggestion to make. People can die from this stuff. In fact people do die from this stuff everyday. Im am not preaching, but maybe you should tell your friend to take an alternate root. *Pot maybe?* Or maybe see a specialist if her migranes are so bad. Hell if she is going to do whippits why not tell her to stick her mouth over an exhaust pipe for a few minutes? It'll do the same damn thing.


 
Your preaching to the choir, honey.. In all fairness, I have never suffered a migraine so I cant relate to the pain. Nor have I ever inhaled a whipit, not even in junior high. But according to her, this is the only thing that helps her migraines-she claims it gives her temporarypain relief and works instantly. 
And trying to get her to smoke pot would be futile. She and I have totally different philosophies.She thinks *I'm *the dumb one, since I smoke a substance that is illegal---so it MUST be bad for you, otherwise it would be _legal_. She has more faith in our laws than I do. I have done my homework on pot and there is not a single documented case where someone has died from it. But people die from alcohol and cigarettes all the time and they are LEGAL. Go figure.
And I am sure that if inhaling from an exhaust pipe gave her relief from her migraines, she would do it, since its legal so it must be okay.
But who am I to judge anyone who puts anything into their own body? After all, I'm growing dope in my closet so I'm in no position to be casting stones.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 19, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i agree, taking that crap messes up your head man, tell "your friend" to buy some migraleive or some ibuprofen 400mg, that`ll do the trick if taken as soon as he/she feels the on-set of a migrane.:huh: that`s what your friend will look if they keep using that brain cell blaster!


 
I know I'm going to get blasted for this, but I think _some _people who suffer from migraines are imagining them. I am not talking about ALL people who suffer them. I have never had one myself but I do realize they are very real and very painful. That said, the two people I know who get them chronically seem to get them when they very conveniently need to get out of some social obligation. I have an aunt who is notorious for this. It has become the family joke. Anyway before all the real migraine sufferers pounce on me, remember that I said _SOME_ people. Okay now I'm going to run for cover...


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 24, 2007)

No offense to your friend, but I would rather deal with the pain then do that to myself.  I mean, take some excedrin or something.  Who knows?  The nitrus might actually be causing her more headaches then helping?


----------



## AsWicked (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a pack of Spice Gold today, I wasn't expecting much and I've had 3 spliff's now. I feel pretty damn high in a slightly diffirent way to the normal weed high. It's a pretty good high, anyone doubting it should just try it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 2, 2007)

i`ve tried that too in my younger days.
it may get you through a dry patch, but that`s about it "IMHO"


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 2, 2007)

eastcoastchick said:
			
		

> No offense to your friend, but I would rather deal with the pain then do that to myself. I mean, take some excedrin or something. Who knows? The nitrus might actually be causing her more headaches then helping?


Amen.


----------

